# Seeking players - Ottawa, Ontario



## Banshee16 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm running a group using 3.5 rules in the Midnight campaign setting.

We recently had two players move away, and need to find replacements for them.

We'll eventually be moving to Pathfinder, but for now, are in a Midnight campaign based on the 3.5E ruleset.

We're all in the 25-35 age range, and are seeking two players available on Friday evenings.  We all have either kids, families, or both, so, to make a schedule that works for everyone, we've committed to playing every second Friday.

If you're interested, please let me know.

Thanks,

Banshee


----------

